# Applying for portuguese passport in India



## aarangara

Hi All,

I recently got my birth registered in Portugal by virtue of my mother being a Portuguese national.

I currently stay in India and need more information about the process.

As I have my nascimento(birth certificate) with me, what next steps are there for me to get the Portuguese passport.


I was told by someone that I need to go to Portuguese embassy and then get my citizen card and then get Portuguese passport.

As the embassy is very far from my place, I want to make sure that I carry all the required documents with me when I go there.

Please let me know the procedure and which all documents will I require (if anyone has experienced this before).

Thanks,
aarangara


----------



## Bob1961

Hello Aarangara,

I think the best thing to do would be to contact the Portuguese embassy that is closest to you. 

Even if someone here on this forum has in the past done something similar to what you want to do now, regulations on these sort of things change from time to time. You need the current and best information from the embassy itself. 

It is not important what someone may have done last year or several years ago; if you do exactly what they did back then, you may find yourself unprepared for the current situation, and have wasted a trip to the embassy. 

So, I recommend that you call and/or email the embassy, and find out exactly what you should do. The information may even be available on their website, but still I would call and write to verify that you understood everything correctly.

I hope this helps; good luck!


----------



## aarangara

Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

I already have contacted Portuguese Embassy and found their responses quite useful for my work.

Everything is not finished yet. I will update this thread with my experience and procedures that I went through so that it might help someone in future.


----------



## aarangara

*The final and entire procedure which I completed myself*

Finally, I was able to get my Portuguese citizenship card and passport as well after a month and a half long process. I am posting the entire process which I went through in New Delhi India Portugal Consulate.

I emailed the consulate for appointment and documents, so they replied there is no need for appointment, the application are processed on first-come-first-serve basis at their office with all applications accepted until 12 PM and rest will be asked to come next working day.

They confirmed that I have to bring following documents for Citizenship Card Cartao de Cidadao application :

Portuguese Birth Registration, usually called Nascimento
Indian Citizenship proof - meaning - current valid Indian Passport
Permanent address proof - should match the one mentioned in Indian passport, I provided my bank account statement and driving license
2 recent passport size photographs - usually 4.5cm x 3.5cm
They also asked for my Power of Attorney which I have sent to my lawyer in Portugal for my birth registration. This is mandatory as per them, so please ask your lawyer/agent to provide it to you before you visit the consulate

After this, I paid the citizenship card application fee, they took my photograph and finger prints.

They told me it will take 2 weeks for the Citizenship Card Cartao de Cidado to arrive to their New Delhi Office.

After 2 weeks I kept chasing them for response about it but they responded to me after 3 weeks.

So I went again there, collected my Citizenship card Cartao de Cidadao and at the same day applied for my Portuguese Passport, no need for any appointment this time as well.

So after 3 more weeks arrived my Portuguese passport at their office. This time also I had to keep sending them emails about it for multiple times.


Thanks to everyone for the help and hope my answer will help someone in future.


----------



## kingrulzuk

I must say well done


----------



## brownindian

aarangara said:


> Finally, I was able to get my Portuguese citizenship card and passport as well after a month and a half long process. I am posting the entire process which I went through in New Delhi India Portugal Consulate.
> 
> I emailed the consulate for appointment and documents, so they replied there is no need for appointment, the application are processed on first-come-first-serve basis at their office with all applications accepted until 12 PM and rest will be asked to come next working day.
> 
> They confirmed that I have to bring following documents for Citizenship Card Cartao de Cidadao application :
> 
> Portuguese Birth Registration, usually called Nascimento
> Indian Citizenship proof - meaning - current valid Indian Passport
> Permanent address proof - should match the one mentioned in Indian passport, I provided my bank account statement and driving license
> 2 recent passport size photographs - usually 4.5cm x 3.5cm
> They also asked for my Power of Attorney which I have sent to my lawyer in Portugal for my birth registration. This is mandatory as per them, so please ask your lawyer/agent to provide it to you before you visit the consulate
> 
> After this, I paid the citizenship card application fee, they took my photograph and finger prints.
> 
> They told me it will take 2 weeks for the Citizenship Card Cartao de Cidado to arrive to their New Delhi Office.
> 
> After 2 weeks I kept chasing them for response about it but they responded to me after 3 weeks.
> 
> So I went again there, collected my Citizenship card Cartao de Cidadao and at the same day applied for my Portuguese Passport, no need for any appointment this time as well.
> 
> So after 3 more weeks arrived my Portuguese passport at their office. This time also I had to keep sending them emails about it for multiple times.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help and hope my answer will help someone in future.


Please can you tell me name of lawyer or firm in Portugal who can help? Also how does it work? You pay first and give all certificates? Also I would like to know is there any communication between you and the lawyer, besides giving certificates and cost pls?
Also why did they call you to Delhi and not Goa?
I ma in the process for my daughter and hence asking.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kingrulzuk

brownindian said:


> Please can you tell me name of lawyer or firm in Portugal who can help? Also how does it work? You pay first and give all certificates? Also I would like to know is there any communication between you and the lawyer, besides giving certificates and cost pls?
> Also why did they call you to Delhi and not Goa?
> I ma in the process for my daughter and hence asking.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi there

I think the reason OP got a call in Delhi as it might be the nearest Portuguese consulate to him and not Goa.

I know someone in London who helps people for a fee; he has staff working in goa and in Portugal.
But I don’t know if this person can be trusted or not so it will be your own choice to contact him, I can give you the person name and number if you like, just inbox me.

Please don’t give anyone any money if you are not 100% sure about.


----------



## brownindian

Can I use old certificates (5 years old) of my parent's marriage etc for Portuguese nationality registration? Will the Registry refuse it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aarangara

brownindian said:


> Please can you tell me name of lawyer or firm in Portugal who can help? Also how does it work? You pay first and give all certificates? Also I would like to know is there any communication between you and the lawyer, besides giving certificates and cost pls?
> Also why did they call you to Delhi and not Goa?
> I ma in the process for my daughter and hence asking.
> Thanks in advance.


I don't have any contact with the lawyer in Portugal, I took service from a local lawyer in Daman, who helped me with the registration with his contacts n Portugal.

They didn't call me Goa, because I am a permanent resident of Gujarat. They have a rule : if you are a resident of Daman, Diu, Goa and Maharashtra, then you need to visit Goa consulate office, otherwise you need to visit Portuguese Embassy in New Delhi.


----------



## brownindian

aarangara said:


> I don't have any contact with the lawyer in Portugal, I took service from a local lawyer in Daman, who helped me with the registration with his contacts n Portugal.
> 
> They didn't call me Goa, because I am a permanent resident of Gujarat. They have a rule : if you are a resident of Daman, Diu, Goa and Maharashtra, then you need to visit Goa consulate office, otherwise you need to visit Portuguese Embassy in New Delhi.


Dear Aarangara
Thanks a lot for your reply. How long did the whole process take? Also are you now in UK? Is it easy to find a job? And accommodation? Please can you advise. Is the POA only for Delhi consulate or do they ask for it in every Portuguese Consulate?


----------



## aarangara

brownindian said:


> Dear Aarangara
> Thanks a lot for your reply. How long did the whole process take? Also are you now in UK? Is it easy to find a job? And accommodation? Please can you advise. Is the POA only for Delhi consulate or do they ask for it in every Portuguese Consulate?



It took around 1 - 2 months for entire process

Yes, I am in UK. Since I am a software engineer and already 3 years of experience working in India as Software Engineer, I was able to find job in 1 month. So it depends on your qualification and vacancies around where you plan to stay in UK.

My parents were already living in UK since 3 years, so didn't had to worry about accomodation.

But it's easy to find accommodation.

POA is mandatory for Delhi embassy, but I have no idea about goa consulate.


----------



## brownindian

aarangara said:


> It took around 1 - 2 months for entire process
> 
> Yes, I am in UK. Since I am a software engineer and already 3 years of experience working in India as Software Engineer, I was able to find job in 1 month. So it depends on your qualification and vacancies around where you plan to stay in UK.
> 
> My parents were already living in UK since 3 years, so didn't had to worry about accomodation.
> 
> But it's easy to find accommodation.
> 
> POA is mandatory for Delhi embassy, but I have no idea about goa consulate.


Thanks a lot for your information and God bless.


----------



## swapnilrahate

aarangara said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently got my birth registered in Portugal by virtue of my mother being a Portuguese national.
> 
> I currently stay in India and need more information about the process.
> 
> As I have my nascimento(birth certificate) with me, what next steps are there for me to get the Portuguese passport.
> 
> 
> I was told by someone that I need to go to Portuguese embassy and then get my citizen card and then get Portuguese passport.
> 
> As the embassy is very far from my place, I want to make sure that I carry all the required documents with me when I go there.
> 
> Please let me know the procedure and which all documents will I require (if anyone has experienced this before).
> 
> Thanks,
> aarangara


Hi aarangara,

Can you please let me know what documents are required to register birth in Portugal?

Regards,
Swapnil


----------

